
Genesis Capital Crypto Lending Firm Reports $870M in New Originations in Q3 - koinsbook
http://www.koinsbook.com/xinwen/blockchain/2861.html
======
algaeontoast
Who actually uses services like this, honestly?

Most people I know with significant wealth and knowledge of crypto keep their
money as far away from anything crypto as possible.

------
DLA
This site is just horrid on mobile. Unusable. Maybe investigate
getbootstrap.com.

